# Bad Day



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well today i learned why you dont go cheap. I was on the back side our 200 acre farm sunk my prairie 650 up to the top of the plastic. Phone was in the truck and as the tornado sirens were going off (here in TN) my switch on my winch decides to burn up this was after the cable had wrapped itself around the outside of the drum and spent thirty minutes pulling it out. I went with 25" tires because they were cheaper, a woods winch because it was cheaper, and was riding by myself. After waiding in mud for a while i got it out. I believe i learned a valuable lesson. Today i ordered my lift and on the search for tires and A NEW WINCH.


----------



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

The Whoolie Shop has good Winch's and at a good price.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep can't skimp on the winch. Also, always using a snatch block will help, it doubles your pulling power and makes it easier on the winch.

And if it helps you feel better, I've had to walk back home (3/4-1 mile) to get the truck to pull myself out before... But I took the loading ramps w/ me so I didnt have to make the trip twice lol.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol yes that helps some i just needed to vent a little.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

On the bright side.... You didn't have to get pulled out or towed home by a HONDA!!!!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

TexasDAD said:


> On the bright side.... You didn't have to get pulled out or towed home by a HONDA!!!!


Ha ha very true. I'd leave it there before that happened.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Reminds me of one time I ran out of gas on the backside of one of my buddies farms. It was a little after midnight with No moon out. That was a long creepy walk. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Believe me...anybody that's owned an ATV of any kind has gotten it stuck at one time or another. If they tell you no they're lying. If you bury ANY vehicle beyond its' ability to get traction, your stuck. I learned that lesson year before last when it took 2 Brutes to extract me from a bad situation. I promptly bought the Viper and have yet to use it for my bike but I sure have helped countless others who needed help. A good reliable winch can't be beat.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Happened to all of us. I stuck my brute a little while after I got it and had to leave it overnight and walk about 2 miles. Came back and another brute got a snatch block and pulled me right out. Ooooo then I towed my friends 420 out of the woods three times in one day, he finally realized the fuel was on "off"


Sent from le iPhone 4


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ha ha that's funny. When I was younger I pulled my old zuk 230 around trying to get it started before I realized it had no fuel in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

If you ever plan on the possibility of riding by yourself again it'll be money well spent on a good winch.....right up till you ride into something and there is nothing to hook to infront of of you  

And when the time comes that you decide for one reason or another...Well I better start WALKING back to the truck.....Thats a crappy day.


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

I got stuck this weekend front axle somehow came out of the front diff. so no 4 wheel drive. no winch point in sight.


----------



## FuzzyD (Mar 1, 2012)

I culdnt tell u how many times ive walked home lol. When i was younger my grandparents bought a grizzly 400 2wd automatic for us grand kids(i rode it tha most lol) id run off by myself in tha bottoms behind their house an get stuck all tha time. From where i was it was about a mile walk back home. Most of tha time i had someone ridin wit me so it wasnt 2 trips.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

mossyoak54 said:


> Well today i learned why you dont go cheap. I was on the back side our 200 acre farm sunk my prairie 650 up to the top of the plastic. Phone was in the truck and as the tornado sirens were going off (here in TN) my switch on my winch decides to burn up this was after the cable had wrapped itself around the outside of the drum and spent thirty minutes pulling it out. I went with 25" tires because they were cheaper, a woods winch because it was cheaper, and was riding by myself. After waiding in mud for a while i got it out. I believe i learned a valuable lesson. Today i ordered my lift and on the search for tires and A NEW WINCH.



Yep hit me up when you need a winch! You won't find a better price anywhere!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ha ha I like the stories maybe I should start a bad day thread???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

